
Ask HN: Is tradepub.com in anyway connected to HN? - raddad
Is tradepub.com in anyway connected to HN?  The reason I ask is that I stumbled upon this page:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thehackernews.tradepub.com&#x2F;free-offer&#x2F;2016-top-trending-government-technology-resources&#x2F;w_bund15?sr=hicat&amp;_t=hicat:1204<p>Which in turn brought me to this page:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thehackernews.com&#x2F;
======
jcr
The "thehackernews.com" domain is a spam site. If you have "show dead" enabled
in your HN user profile, you can see that just about everything submitted to
HN from that domain is '[dead]'.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=thehackernews.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=thehackernews.com)

~~~
raddad
Thank you. I suspected it was but I wanted to verify.

